# Pay cuts coming



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Uber just gave uber eat drivers the same pay cut that lyft gave its drivers....i can feel it in my bones that uberx drivers are next in line for big pay cuts and I then will be officially out of the ride share business


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

U/L have paid exactly the same (low) rates in Jax, FL since I started in Apr 2018. No cuts, no raises.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> U/L have paid exactly the same (low) rates in Jax, FL since I started in Apr 2018. No cuts, no raises.


I'm in Raleigh...lyft cut the pay by 50 percent


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Yikes - must be hard to get a Lyft there! (One can only hope, anyway)


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Yikes - must be hard to get a Lyft there! (One can only hope, anyway)


Nope lyft was so over saturated that it just was a way to shake the dead weight and it's enough drivers that just drive to "network" that lyft is sailing right along....it cut the driver pay and raised the rates for pax...


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lyft stopped paying Surge/PPZ here. If you drive, you get the rack rate no matter what they charge customers .

Drivers don’t seem to care, or don’t understand what’s happening. I turn on the Lyft pax app and 6-8 drivers pop up every time.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I hope the vision to make a profit in 2021 includes drivers as well.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> I hope the vision to make a profit in 2021 includes drivers as well.


Not at all


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Thankfully nothing has changed here on either. Oh, Lyft raised the min. fare last year by $1.

Probably be the end of my driving if it drops.

I had no issues getting rides on Lyft in Phoenix. I'm pretty sure they are at the lower rates there.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Here's what they did here and other cities


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

im getting a raise cause im so fing good


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Nope lyft was so over saturated that it just was a way to shake the dead weight and it's enough drivers that just drive to "network" that lyft is sailing right along....it cut the driver pay and raised the rates for pax...


You forgot the mathematically challenged who think it's a great idea now to go out for a long pick up. 30 cents a mile and they are still driving Lyft. It's like a big sadistic experiment to see how much pain they will endure. Then one day they wake up and complain that they only got 40 bucks for a 90 mile trip from the airport. Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> U/L have paid exactly the same (low) rates in Jax, FL since I started in Apr 2018. No cuts, no raises.


That's a very short amount of time.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Nope lyft was so over saturated that it just was a way to shake the dead weight and it's enough drivers that just drive to "network" that lyft is sailing right along....it cut the driver pay and raised the rates for pax...


You're flatout wrong.

It costs Lyft nothing to saturate their markets with drivers, therefore, there'd be no reason for them to "shake dead weight".

Uber and Lyft lose 100%+ of their drivers every year, so they need new drivers to sign up 24/7.



Disgusted Driver said:


> You forgot the mathematically challenged who think it's a great idea now to go out for a long pick up. 30 cents a mile and they are still driving Lyft. It's like a big sadistic experiment to see how much pain they will endure. Then one day they wake up and complain that they only got 40 bucks for a 90 mile trip from the airport. Stupid is as stupid does.


Most of their drivers are Third World immigrants, many with limited English skills.

Americans by and large abandoned rideshare driving after the disastrous 2014 pay cuts.


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> You're flatout wrong.
> 
> It costs Lyft nothing to saturate their markets with drivers, therefore, there'd be no reason for them to "shake dead weight".
> 
> ...


Yup 1000 new drivers sign up every day as 96% fail by criminal design & FBI and labor department looking the other way cuz they getting bribes from the skin or they can't do 3rd grade math which makes more sense?


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You're flatout wrong.
> 
> It costs Lyft nothing to saturate their markets with drivers, therefore, there'd be no reason for them to "shake dead weight".
> 
> ...


...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I hope the vision to make a profit in 2021 includes drivers as well.


I hear they are projecting a 500% driver turnover in Q1. Yep, drivers are in the plan


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You're flatout wrong.
> 
> It costs Lyft nothing to saturate their markets with drivers, therefore, there'd be no reason for them to "shake dead weight".
> 
> ...


Bet you don't have a racist bone in your body


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber just gave uber eat drivers the same pay cut that lyft gave its drivers....i can feel it in my bones that uberx drivers are next in line for big pay cuts and I then will be officially out of the ride share business


May God grant me the good sense to walk the walk the next time I utter those words


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Lyft stopped paying Surge/PPZ here. If you drive, you get the rack rate no matter what they charge customers .
> 
> Drivers don't seem to care, or don't understand what's happening. I turn on the Lyft pax app and 6-8 drivers pop up every time.


This was a huge slap in the face. When they stopped paying us Primetime, I like many others assumed they'd cut it out altogether. Till a month later when I needed a Lyft. I checked price a half hour before I left. Went to leave and it was double price. Told the driver I got about it and what I was paying for the ride. Tipped her $10 cash.

They have to be making a killing off that. I tell every single Lyft passenger I get into convo with, about that and all say it's BS. A lot say they feel cheated because they thought most of the increase went to us, so they felt less of an obligation to tip.

How this hasn't made national news yet is a mystery to me. We definitely need to get the word out.

I drove for a couple more months but I finally had it a week ago. Opened the Lyft app and "high demand" areas everywhere. Knowing those used to be Primetime areas except now they are keeping all the extra... It just pushed me off the edge. 10k rides and I'm done. No more. They finally pushed the eject button for me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber just gave uber eat drivers the same pay cut that lyft gave its drivers....i can feel it in my bones that uberx drivers are next in line for big pay cuts and I then will be officially out of the ride share business


 "They Know Not What They Do"


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> "They Know Not What They Do"


Feels more like "They do, what, we know not"


----------



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Here's what they did here and other cities


ok but now you start to get paid when you accept the trip instead of at the pickup. Might be worth mentioning. Yes, some rides, especially longer rides are greatly affected. There are other rides where you make more now than you used to


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JDS5768 said:


> ok but now you start to get paid when you accept the trip instead of at the pickup. Might be worth mentioning. Yes, some rides, especially longer rides are greatly affected. There are other rides where you make more now than you used to


Yes but it just encourages you to take rides you shouldn't have taken. should you go 100 miles to give someone a one mile ride?


----------



## JDS5768 (Jan 2, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes but it just encourages you to take rides you shouldn't have taken. should you go 100 miles to give someone a one mile ride?


no, but you can go 8 miles to do so, and get paid like an Uber Eats driver, with no one in the car (minus the food pickup) for 90% of the trip



Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes but it just encourages you to take rides you shouldn't have taken. should you go 100 miles to give someone a one mile ride?


let's say you had back to back 9 mile rides (8 miles to pickup, 1 with passenger) all day long. you'd make around $6.50 or so (just a guess) maybe a little less, 30 times in a row. $180/$200 with a pasenger in your car for only 30 miles of the trip. Instead of complaining about everything, try to find the benefit. I hate the longer rides with them, but plenty of short rides pay more, especially if you have to drive a bit on the pickup


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

JDS5768 said:


> no, but you can go 8 miles to do so, and get paid like an Uber Eats driver, with no one in the car (minus the food pickup) for 90% of the trip
> 
> 
> let's say you had back to back 9 mile rides (8 miles to pickup, 1 with passenger) all day long. you'd make around $6.50 or so (just a guess) maybe a little less, 30 times in a row. $180/$200 with a pasenger in your car for only 30 miles of the trip. Instead of complaining about everything, try to find the benefit. I hate the longer rides with them, but plenty of short rides pay more, especially if you have to drive a bit on the pickup


What if you are at the air port and the distance to pickup is only .5 miles


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> You're flatout wrong.
> 
> It costs Lyft nothing to saturate their markets with drivers, therefore, there'd be no reason for them to "shake dead weight".
> 
> ...


The most that aren't immigrants are American senior citizens

Exploiting immigrants and elderly desperate folks on fixed incomes with not many choice how very ethical of Uber Lyft stealing out if grannies purse or Gramps penny jar while he naps

Churn is prob their biggest expense, it costs to hire new, & treating everyone like crap means a bottom of the barrel unsafe labor pool, they don't care because they know their a Ponzi scam


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Not sure how you could defend the lower mileage rate. Math says you will drive more miles for less money. Period.

At .45c per mike w no PPZ or surge possible, you max out at $27.00 per hour if you’re running all 60 minutes. 

At .73c a mile, you only need to be transporting pax for 36 minutes to achieve same. A full straight hour ride (long airport, etc) produces $44 for the same hour.

Just like when the old Uber CEO said, “lower rates help drivers work more.”

I know it’s an ever shifting tide, but right now it seems Uber is trying to keep drivers happy and Lyft is trying to see how little they can pay while still having anyone drive for them.


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

More pay cuts = more earnings

Can't wait😎


----------



## ToddDrivingKCMetro (Feb 21, 2020)

I just got here and you're already making me sad....


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Accept all pings. If its under 8 miles, tell passenger to cancel the trip as the ride is about to end. Lyft gets nothing. You get 5 bucks. Lyft dies, Uber becomes a monopoly and increases rates. Time to put the dagger in this app.

OR

Accept all pings, arrive at destination. Ask rider to order an Uber. Lyft gets nothing again. 

OR 

Find a job where pay increases by a dollar or two/hr every year.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You're flatout wrong.
> 
> It costs Lyft nothing to saturate their markets with drivers, therefore, there'd be no reason for them to "shake dead weight".
> 
> ...


A lot of people without work permits also driving them. Maybe DHS should look into it.


----------



## 4minus4 (Feb 21, 2020)

hpdriver said:


> Accept all pings. If its under 8 miles, tell passenger to cancel the trip as the ride is about to end. Lyft gets nothing. You get 5 bucks. Lyft dies, Uber becomes a monopoly and increases rates. Time to put the dagger in this app.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


5 years ago if it was a 1-5 mile trip id end trip 1/2 mile after pick up get my $4 and be available to get another ping

But after 90 days I just started screening and cancelling not worth 4 bucks I'd rather the rider be pissed they they got cancelled on while I ride by waving & have to wait another 5-10+ minutes & hope it doesn't happen again making my "competition" hate my area cuz they had to drive from farther most of the time and most likely get a angry pax

Have hundreds of those under my belt, I usually just cancel from bed when no reply to pretext or call screening, sometimes I gamble cuz it's close

Win win

I love this game

Show me details of my contract like in Cali & those games wouldn't exist no mo


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

4minus4 said:


> 5 years ago if it was a 1-5 mile trip id end trip 1/2 mile after pick up get my $4 and be available to get another ping
> 
> But after 90 days I just started screening and cancelling not worth 4 bucks I'd rather the rider be pissed they they got cancelled on while I ride by waving & have to wait another 5-10+ minutes & hope it doesn't happen again making my "competition" hate my area cuz they had to drive from farther most of the time and most likely get a angry pax
> 
> ...


So you are driving your bed to work? Oh wait you dont work.You just want everything for free.


----------



## 4minus4 (Feb 21, 2020)

MajorBummer said:


> So you are driving your bed to work? Oh wait you dont work.You just want everything for free.


Don't want anything free just least minimum wage over my costs is all I'm entitled to or want but at this point it's airport or no soup for you I didn't create the game but oh well

U so funny
I'll happily work & don't look down on anyone who does whatever the work is unless they superscab and do it for less than minimum wage

I was blessed when relocating to choose homebase on best Uber ride, started in an area with too much traffic & $30 airport rides, next month was closer but $15 rides there, month after was way out but $50 rides but not very frequent, then I settled for the goldilocks zone right by a toll that most drivers ignore, 1/2 mile from like 10 nice hotels with lots of biz travelers, so I can lay in bed during squawk box, get up, 1st take where I can do 2-3 rides for 180+ on 2-3 days a week and guaranteed least 1 every day, if I tried I could prob do 4-7 but those xs not really worth it I'll wait 1-3 hours for double the fare and way more chances at a tip as xl tips 40% of the time theyre usually $15+ & x riders maybe tip 10% of the time

When I get a ping I send a pre text, auto start the car if hot or cold, get dressed if they haven't responded by the time I get dressed but read it, I cancel, or call screen then cancel, but sometimes it just says delivered and since it's close will risk it depending on rating etc. If I get there start trip not airport means it's an illegal wage at 1970s rates even on xl it needs to be 20+ miles for it to be worth it

They text back the pre sets like I'm here or avoid every question dats a cancel too

But what do you know the vast majority of respectful humans with common courtesy going to airport text back with all the info needed & a thank you, they appreciate my 5 star service

Duh

Depends on whether I decide to wake and bake 7-9am is usually ghost car time though so don't even have to deal with traffic

Scrooge McDuck tought me to work smarter not harder, haven't had a full time job since the 90s the money supposed to do the work winner

Just excersizing my constitutional & human rights not to provide free labor thru coercion, duress, or fraud.... Everything I do I have the right to. I'm an "independent business owner" the CEO said so why would I run my business at a loss?

Mozel tov


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Nope lyft was so over saturated that it just was a way to shake the dead weight and it's enough drivers that just drive to "network" that lyft is sailing right along....it cut the driver pay and raised the rates for pax...


Same here in the Chicago region. First Lyft stopped showing how much the passenger paid. A couple of weeks later, the passenger rate started climbing, but with no increase in pay for drivers...after 2 years of this our compensation has decreased from 75% of the total fare, to 50% of the fare. (Actually 48% to 52%)


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I blame all of this entirely on immigrants. They are stupendously uneducated and will work for literally anything under any conditions without thinking. By the time they get completely destroyed and worked to death cuz they were losing money the whole time, 10 new immigrants have already lined up to replace them.

Immigrants should be banned from RS.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Uber just gave uber eat drivers the same pay cut that lyft gave its drivers....i can feel it in my bones that uberx drivers are next in line for big pay cuts and I then will be officially out of the ride share business


Khosrowshahi is confident drivers will respond to another Reduction in
Earning's potential as be4,
By accepting the next Ping ✔
while 100,000 newbies sign up✔



UberAdrian said:


> *I blame all of this entirely on immigrants. Immigrants should be banned from RS.*


Entry Level low wage Ground Transportation Providers have consistently
been the Purview of ESL Immigrants for Decades.✔

Frankly, the Entitled Faction of drivers believing a No Skill
gig should afford one a living wage should be Banned,
subscribe to a Reality Check or manage their expectations
of a Shit Gig &#128077;


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Khosrowshahi is confident drivers will respond to another Reduction in
> Earning's potential as be4,
> By accepting the next Ping ✔
> while 100,000 newbies sign up✔
> ...


It's not a shit gig though. If it weren't for Uber flooding the market with ultra low quality oversupply there would be no issue even at the stupid rates. I'd be making bank hand over fist.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> It's not a shit gig though. If it weren't for Uber flooding the market with ultra low quality oversupply there would be no issue even at the stupid rates. I'd be making bank hand over fist.


and if my dad was kareem abdul jabbar i would be an nba superstar


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> and if my dad was kareem abdul jabbar i would be an nba superstar


Not necessarily! Sometimes the apple falls far from the tree and kids end up being screwups and disappointments.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> It's not a shit gig though. If it weren't for Uber flooding the market with ultra low quality oversupply there would be no issue even at the stupid rates. I'd be making bank hand over fist.


But U/L flooding the driver market is exactly the right plan - streamline the onboarding process, outsource support overseas, relax vehicle and driver standards...that way there are enough ants so that every rider gets picked up within 5 minutes, ideally without surge, quests, streaks or any other expensive incentives. That grows the market and gains huge economies of scale at expense of public transit and taxicabs. Most riders simply want a cheap quick no-frills ride from A to B.

We drivers may not like it, but cheaply flooding the market with eager compliant ants is the only rational approach to growing the business. It's all temporary anyway - they are running out the clock while feverishly working on autonomous driver-less vehicles.

Meanwhile, look at commercial air travel - there are stories every day about their pax crammed into ever tighter seating and the resulting tantrums, assaults, complaints, yadda yadda. Airlines are routinely castigated for squeezing in more pax and charging for every little thing...but that's the treatment pax get by prioritizing low price over pretty much everything else.

Why should we expect anything different from what we are getting? Lux, select, preferred, comfort, whatever are almost certainly a tiny fraction of the ride from point A to point B biz.


----------

